# Almost finished vivarium



## KristenJ (Oct 30, 2012)

So tonight I planted in the viv I have been working on for the past few weeks, and I just wanted to share it with people who actually care, rather than roll their eyes everytime I mention ANYTHING herp related hahah. 
The front (The empty bit) is going to be for the water. I have a water heater and filter and aquatic plants ect good to go, but I can't put anything in untill I move it into its permanent location. I'd say it's about 90% done, I just need to add a vine maybe, or a bit of drift wood and of course finish off the the water area. It's a 40 gallon tank.
Any suggestions on improvement, or questions? 
Also does anyone know how to hide the white of the foam on the side? Should I paint over it or just cover it with black paper?


Thank you!


----------



## steampunk (Oct 31, 2012)

Looks really good! :-D

What's going in there?

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fluffysnake (Oct 31, 2012)

Yes you can paint over it , but make sure you only use non toxic craft paints ,and nothing with solvents that will eat the foam.
A coat of pva wood glue like sellys aquadhere or a masonry sealer like bondcrete will seal and protect it.


----------



## Virides (Oct 31, 2012)

If you can't access the foam since it looks like it is installed into the glass permamently, you can get some matt black vinyl from a sign shop (probably cost you nothing since they likely have scrap) and if it does cost you something, like $5.

Trim it to run with the contour of the wall (as a straight line is obvious) and lay it over the glass.


----------



## Cypher69 (Oct 31, 2012)

KristenJ said:


> Also does anyone know how to hide the white of the foam on the side? Should I paint over it or just cover it with black paper?
> View attachment 269288
> 
> Thank you!



If you want to be creative, get a strip of foam the same length & thickness of the white foam you want to hide. Then with the strip, carve it like a protruding rock, paint it "natural looking" then stick it on the outside of the viv to make it look like the rock is protruding out of the viv.


----------



## KristenJ (Nov 1, 2012)

Thankyou Steampunk 
I'm not exacty sure as I'm doing this for a friend who is moving to queensland and can't take her current frogs with her, but she still wants to keep frogs when she is up there. Her viv she has now isn't big enough for GTFs (It has a southern brown tree frog in it atm) so she asked me to make her a big tank she can keep a bigger frog in. I'm guessing that it would be Green tree frogs seemso she is a beginner with frogs and they are pretty hardy, easy and big. 

And Cypher I'm not that creative haha  Though I might try that out later on a test tank. It's a really great idea!

And thanks Virides, I think I'll put some vinyl over it like you suggested as it is permanently installed (Its spray on expanding foam, which is almost IMPOSSIBLE to get off anything haha)


----------

